# Must go places campng/fishing



## hobiehead

Hey guys so Myself and my Partner are heading for an around Aus trip in our van that we will be decking out in the next 6 mounts we are slowly getting a plot/plan organised to where we must go. Im sure there are many people here that have spent a lot of time traveling around Aus and finding some great hidden away jem's ( the ones that don't show up on the recommend tourist spots) So just asking if anyone can suggest spots that we must go? We have no time pressure we are leaving our jobs and are both debt free looking for an easier more memorable life ( for the next year anyway) of course I'm huge on my fishing but will be leaving the hobie locked away as its to heavy and big to take and I don't want to advertise a $2000.00 kayak on the roof! So saying that I have purchased a light 19kg throw on top kayak that I can throw around and get to the spots I cant walk to. As we are only in a van we are not looking for any extreme off road places to go places that has to been seen to remind us why its such an amazing country. We will be sticking mostly to the coast as its the best views etc bringing a fair bit of fishing gear huge tackle box with every lure you want or need to keep you happy on a year trip,2 shimano stradics 1000s for most of the fishing bream,flathead etc a 3000 stradic with 15lb braid for the bigger stuff heading into QLD for jacks bigger trevs etc. Also another question while I'm on fire here Barra gear? I have no idea what I shoud run?? Buy another 3000 with 20lb? I'm thinking probably way under weight there I'm not sure I want compact light easy gear but don't want to get to a spot kicking myself should of bought something bigger. When it comes to beach flicking lures I was thinking maybe getting a 10 foot travel rod so it breaks down in the van and just using the 3000 stradic with 15lb on it as I wont be doing much beach fishing but definitely want to be flicking those deep fun gutters chasing some nice taylor and school jew. I want to hit Frasier island for the taylor run any info like this where and when to hit the coast would be great guys we will do as much research as we can already have bought the newest camp sights and caravan spots books and starting a plan we will be heading down the coast to start with currently in Sydney slowly decking the van out and leaving in march. follow us on Instagram ( footprints_in_the_van ) to see our travels fishing pics and spots you guys have recommended!! Thanks a lot guys any info would be great .


----------

